# CPAP Intolerance



## JSEVERETT (Sep 19, 2012)

How do I code CPAP Intolerance?


----------



## bethybb (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never been able to find one.  I'm hoping ICD-10 will have something we can use.

Now that Medicare isn't covering oxygen for patients that have OSA but aren't use a CPAP/BiPAP, it would be great to be able to document the difference between a patient who genuinely can't use PAP, versus a patient that doesn't want the hassle of using a PAP.


----------

